# Blakkstone Hexx NEW SINGER FOUND!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We did two rounds of auditions and found our new Singer/Frontman.
I would describe as diverse and a truly talented vocalist.
Were busy rehearsing now and anticipate no impact to our schedule.
We will be making some announcements in the following weeks on our facebook page.

Cheers
Lem


----------

